# Saw blade marks ( not burns) on Claro Walnut



## greenstixerik (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been working on some projects to post, I don't like these saw marks I am getting from the blade. I bought a new blade same results on my 10" table saw. I sand and sand, apply a wax finish and the marks leap out to say still here!! I know there is a solution any help would be greatly appreciated? This site is making me ask questions and not be so thick headed ( quote from my wife). Thanks in advance!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Erik,

Saw marks can be caused by a number of things. Things such as dull blades, overall saw power, the type of wood you are cutting vs the type of blade you are using, the blade not being square to the fence.

What type of wood are you cutting and what type of saw do you have?


----------



## greenstixerik (Mar 9, 2010)

Bosch table saw and claro walnut, the fence could be a issue, what's the best way to square the fence??? thanks SnowyRiver


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

The folks have posted some videos which will help you.

First thing is to unplug the saw.

What I do next is to check to be sure the blade is parallel to miter slot. To do this use a felt marker and mark one of the blade teeth. Adjust the blade so the marked tooth is just above the table in the front. Insert your miter gauge and slightly lift is to provide a ridge for your square. Put the square against the miter gauge and adjust the square so it just touches the marked tooth. Then rotate the blade around until the marked tooth is in the rear just above the table. Move the square to the rear of the blade and it should just touch the tooth just like it was in the front. If it doesnt, then the table position will have to be adjusted until it does. Once the mitre slot is adjusted to the blade, then I lower the blade below the table, remove the miter gauge, and move the fence over to the same miter slot and lock it down along the miter slot so its just on the edge of the slot. If the fence is perfectly parallel to the blade, it should line up exactly with the miter slot edge.

You can also take your square and put it against the side of the blade when it is in the fully upright position and be sure it is at 90 degrees to the table.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Instead of trying to sand the marks out (which is a lot of hard work) - use a hand plane with a sharp blade - a get glass like finish in seconds - No marks and no need to sand.

If your fence or saw blade are out of alignment (not parallel), then you could be asking for trouble with safety. The instruction booklet you got with the saw, should answer your questions on alignment, it is worth the effort to get them dead on.


----------

